# Maximum tire size BMW X3 E83



## Shoveltje (Aug 31, 2017)

Hi,

I've been trying to figure out what the maximum tire size is for a 2009 BMW X3 E83 m-sport.

I'm planning to upgrade from my current style191 
F235/45-19 on 8,5" bs/et46 and R255/40-19 on 9" bs/et51 
to other 19, 20 or 21" wheels 

So far I've come up with different advice from several sources, like local garage, Hartge, BMW etc ranging from keep it simple and keep the 235/255 to you can go up to F255/35-21 on 9.5" BS40 and R295/30-21 on 10.5" BS40. 

I just want to fill up the wheel wells as much as possible without rubbing the inner covers.

I realize I'll have to keep the same circumference front/rear to keep the x-drive happy and am planning on choosing a wheel type and size w correct backspace just to fit the widest/largest tires possible.

The only problem is that no one has been able to give me any solid advice so far. :dunno:

Who can tell me what the largest/widest combination is without having to cut/modify the fenders?


thanks for helping me out!  :thumbup:


----------



## Shoveltje (Aug 31, 2017)

Anyone ???


----------

